# It's Gotta Be Love



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What else could this look mean???








Bailee on Cookie return home after her vet stay.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Bailee appears to be in heaven!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, they are so sweet together.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless them


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

awww.... look at his happy little face!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmm do we hear the patter of little birdie feet


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww he sure does love her.....how happy does he look!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bailee looks so happy to have her back home, I was so glad to hear she was better and back where she belongs


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes bailee does indeed look thrilled to have his sweety back home with him.
Mikey


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

they say love is the best medicine...

Cookie will be ok in no time with that lover-boy.... just don´t over love her Bailee you naughty boy..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The look of love is in his eyes


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Bea said:


> What else could this look mean???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bailee is the one with more yellow on the face??
Looks like my Max or my bf's Puffin Jr., very similar shade of gray.


----------

